# Help please. New Hard Drive Install PC only has one IDE port.



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello, it's been a while by my hard drive on my PC has finally given up and I get reboots at the same point on watching certain programs.

Ideally I would like to save what is on there. My problem is I have a modern motherboard in my PC with one IDE port (CD currently connected to it).

All the guide say connect to 2 different cables. I can copy the msf tools to a USB stick and boot from USB. I am not sure what copmmands to type to backup the drive.

Both drives are 160gb. My maxtor died and I have a spare Samsung SP1614N

Can you help / Advise ?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Jumper the old drive as master, and the new drive as slave.

Assuming you can boot from a usb stick with mfstools on it,
the following will copy from master to the slave drive including all recordings:

*mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | restore -x -s 300 -r 4 -zpi - /dev/hdb*

or setting's etc, without recordings:

*mfsbackup -l32 -so - /dev/hda | restore -x -s 300 -r 4 -zpi - /dev/hdb*

then run "copykern" selecting hdb (the new drive), and kernel option 1

Note the order of drives: copykern can't access the primary master drive (/dev/hda) due to byteswapping issues.


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

OK thanks.

Cant seem to get it to boot from USB drive. Wish I kept my olf motherboard now 

Have given up on saving old settings is there a way I can put a disc in CD drive and copy image to new 160gb IDE drive ?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Options:

1. Stick old drive in a usb caddy, and access it as /dev/sda1
or
2. I see you've got a blank image from the image begging thread;
stick that on a (fat32 formatted) usb stick, then boot with CD as normal, new drive as slave:

*mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /cdrom* 
*restore -x -s 300 -r 4 -zpi /cdrom/tivo.bak /dev/hdb*
*copykern*


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

thanks cant seem to get this to work at all.

Have copied image to a usb drive. Typed in the commands above.

get restore failed: unable to open destination device for writing

3 hours and no joy - man i wish i had my old motherboard.

have tried cd's usb drives caddys.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

OK if you have a hard drive connected to a port on the mother board with one cable and a cd drive connected to another port on the mother board with another cable then you can add the second drive. You will need an IDE cable with two hard drive connectors. Sounds like the cables you have are for only connecting one hard drive to the cable. If that is the case set the new hard drive for master and set the cd drive to slave and connect both to the new two connector cable and plug the cable into the mother board.


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

No have one ide port. It has a ribbon with 2 connectors. 1 is connected to CD other is New Tivo hard drive.

I just need to get the image tivo.bak to the new hard drive.


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

mikerr said:


> Options:
> 
> 1. Stick old drive in a usb caddy, and access it as /dev/sda1
> or
> ...


ok nearly there.

Awake this morning and had a jumper set wrong.

I get to part 2 restoring and it gets stuck on 16.26% 167 of 1031


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Jumper the old drive as master, and the new drive as slave.
> 
> Assuming you can boot from a usb stick with mfstools on it,
> the following will copy from master to the slave drive including all recordings:
> ...


Doesn't he then need to imcrease the size of the swap file to match the new drive?


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello if someone could help with that setting and what I need to type that would help.

I have tried 3 backup images. Managed to find an original on an old 3.5g hard drive that I put in a caddy and got the same thing. Always stops areound the 19&#37; of the install.

"Restoring 193 of 1031 megabytes (18.74%) *87.58% compression)"

Then stops and no more.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Are you using a pre-LBA48 boot CD ?

http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/downloads


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

mikerr said:


> Are you using a pre-LBA48 boot CD ?
> 
> http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/downloads


Hi yes, Using : PTVupgrade LBA48 Utility Diec Version 1.0 - series1 Units Only


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Are you sure the target drive is good? I have seen restores hang like this when the the target drive was faulty.


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello yes.

I have a samsung that didnt need unlocking - did a scan disk and was all ok.

The second drive was a maxtor. That was originally in there started playing up, but it was the psu.

However I will run a full surface scan just to double check.


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

Update. just scanned the samsung again all ok.

It does seem odd. Especially as the mastor was in the tivo before.


----------

